# Goat with cracked horn



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I noticed earlier that my doe Posie has cracked her horn middle way up all the way around it. It's not bleeding. It wiggles a little but not much. Is it likely that its going to completely break off ?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

lol and the first thing that went through my brain... Billy crack horn and I dont care 

A pic if you could to see where the crack is and how big would be great.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol  .....ok I'll go get one.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

It's really not very visible in pics. But I can move it a little and can see pink in between the cracks all the way around it. I let my bucks out today and the does have been showing off and butting heads with each other. That's how it got broke.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

If you can see the tiny white speck that's where it's cracked around it at


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Nope, you did good on the pics. Your right it is a hard crack to see but I can see it. Its down a bit further then I was hoping but even there it shouldnt be to much of an issue if she breaks it off totally. It may bleed a little bit but at least there shouldnt be down far enough to get into the hollow part of the horn. When a horn breaks that far down it can be a pain in the butt. And id give it nearly a 100% chance that it will break off. The next time she is in a good fight or if she likes to use em on fences or what have you, it will probably break the rest of the way off. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man, what a bummer! hey, if you could keep it on, would it heal back to what it was?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

If and when it breaks ....is there anything I should do to it. Any kind of medicine or put a bandage on it or something ?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh man, what a bummer! hey, if you could keep it on, would it heal back to what it was?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I have never heard of a horn growing back together, so Id have to say nope. Lots of people use super glue to kinda fill in the crack and hold it together but super glue is crap when trying to hold 2 movable objects together and to keep them from moving. Not to mention, one good butt on just about anything and it will break the super glue. An epoxy might would hold it a bit longer but I think in the end its just going to break.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I checked her horn out today. It is still very much cracked but it seems to have tightened up. It's not wiggly anymore. Hopefully it doesn't break off.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe use vet wrap on it? Can't hurt to try to save it and hope it grows back together...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess it can't hurt to try it


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Maybe use vet wrap on it? Can't hurt to try to save it and hope it grows back together...


Before you vet wrap it, apply some supper glue to the crack, like a sealant.....they use it on humans in surgery now a days in place of stitches. Cut a piece of pipe insulation then wrap it (******* splint)......


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I thought all was well with her cracked horn, but she must have had a squabble with one of the others. It is now broke pretty bad and very wobbly. Her head is covered in blood. The blood seems to have stopped for the moment. Is there anything I can do? Could I put a band around where it is broken at or is it best to leave it alone??


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Should I take her to the vet tomorrow and have the broken part removed? It has to be painful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it bad enough that you could just pull it off? Can you post a picture?

A vet visit may not be a bad thing.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

No I don't think I can pull it off. It's broke about half way up. I'm scared to mess with it. I don't want to cause any more bleeding that I may not be able to stop. Dont know how true it is but I read a few things on it that said its possible for them to bleed out from it..it's dark now so I will post pics in the morning to see what you think.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

They make acrylic hoof bondo for horses. That would work on a horn to an extent if the crack was bigger. Not sure if it would work on such a thin crack.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Was thinking maybe you could fiber glass it but am not sure if horns need to breath. I mean some people put band on horns to remove them so it couldnt be too good for it. I would also guess a vet would be in order if you dont have a wire saw and a dis budding iron. It needs to be cut at the break and then burned to stop the bleeding. If you dont have the stuff or think you dont have the stomach for it, then it shouldnt be to much for a vet to do it. Under a 100 bucks. If you find a vet that wants to charge more then that, Id keep looking.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

It has only bled a little last night since I cleaned her head and face.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have a saw or disbudding iron.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would probably consult the vet if it seems like it is bothering her.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I took her to the vet and had the broken part removed. She was knocked out so she didn't feel any pain


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The vet said to leave on the wrap for a few hours then remove it. But I don't know what to expect when I do. Is it likely going to start bleeding? I thought he would have burned the end but he didn't.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think it won't bleed if you take it off.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

The big thing is not to disturb the clot when you remove the bandage. The clot will prevent bleeding.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just removed it and no bleeding... yay!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice! Even better he didnt need to burn it  What did it end up costing? Guessing around $50?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

$70


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm glad she's all fixed up.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She looks a little funny....lol but that's ok, I still love her


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We have a goat with tennis balls and duct tape on her horns. I know all about loving the funny looking ones.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Unique is what you tell her when the other goats make fun of her


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol. She is the queen B around here. That's how she got her horn broke in the first place. She gets challenged sometimes but she keeps her rank.I bet she could care less what the others think


----------

